# Iowans, stop senate file 2166 from passing



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Call your legislators and senators right now and ask them to stop this bill. Just another intrusion and tax hike on an already taxed to death state. This one would add personally $100 a year in fees to me. I am licensed in the state of Iowa as a cattery and it costs $175 for the license and will, if it passes cost me $275 a year. Not only that, it is progressive with the number of animals you own.

There are a number of other pieces of this bill that would make it definitely harder on dog and cat breeders and is just another way for the animal rights folks to stop us from doing business.

http://www.akc.org/press_center/article.cfm?article_id=5310

I have personally contacted my legislators, had to leave messages and so far Mark Segebart has called me back and given me assurance that he is voting no on this bill. Please all you Iowa folks, take a look at Senate File 2166 and then call them and say NO, don't add more regulation on an otherwise heavily regulated industry. I believe in taking care of my animals and I do and am inspected twice each year, once by a veterinarian and once by the state inspector and I am subject to surprise investigations anytime they want to walk onto my property. Now they are adding that I may have to be criminally punished for different aspects, which are subjective. I keep my litter boxes cleaned every day and disinfected, but if the inspector comes on the scene at the end of the day or the early morning before I get the to empty for the day, I could be criminally liable for not keeping my litter boxes free of feces.

This is just one of several things this bill includes.

http://legiscan.com/IA/text/SF2166/2013

Here is where to find your representatives and senators. Call and tell them to vote NO!

https://www.legis.iowa.gov/legislators

NOTE: I was just informed a few minutes ago that this has been changed to Senate File 2254 with amendments to allow Animal Rescue Leagues, and the rescue folks to be exempted from this.

Valorie


----------

